# Finger dilema...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok..so here goes. 

Ziggy as you all know is really young..I would have to say maybe 2-3 month at the most. Well, Ziggy Igy is super tame and lets me touch him anytime without a problem...he loves to cuddle on my chest or shoulder and just sits there and preens...

SO...here is my dilema...everytime I attempt to pick him up and say up he doesn't want to. He latches on to me SO tight and if I do manage to get him to step up he jumps right back on my chest. I tried giving him head scritches which he loves ON MY FINGER but he still jumps on me...I even tried holding my arm far away- made it worse- he took a leap and still jumped on me... I don't mind him perching on me but I want him to know to step up...any advice? I know it's only been a day but he seems to be set on this...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Find a treat he loves and only give it to him when he's on your finger? That would be my first thought. And make sure he goes via your finger when he comes out of his cage. Otherwise i think he'll get better the longer you have him...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Bea. The weird thing is he'll step up out of the cage with no problem, but then he jumps right on me...He can fly a little since he's not exactly clipped so he does this with ease. I keep practicing with him...I'm just so use to Baby-I don't have to say a word and I can move her wherever..lol-just stick my finger up horizontally. (Vertically is the sign for head scritches..lol)

I have another question for everyone but I'll post it on a new post.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I'm just so use to Baby-I don't have to say a word and I can move her wherever..lol-just stick my finger up horizontally. (Vertically is the sign for head scritches..lol)


Hehe, i should've thought to do different finger signals for step up and scratchies for Cookie. She only accepts scratchies if my finger is horizontal.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Hehe, i should've thought to do different finger signals for step up and scratchies for Cookie. She only accepts scratchies if my finger is horizontal.


lol...belive me, it doesn't make a difference. When she wants some scratchies she'll still bend her head down..lol..waiting. Then I have to say, no, UP!


----------

